# desicions..... desicions



## Manny (Nov 2, 2010)

Well for a year I did crosstraining doing Kenpo Karate.Afther a severe fascitis plantar I stop Kenpo and stop tkd training too and decided to teach (TKD only), however something's missing and it's the lack of learning new things.
I am a hunger person talking about MA, Ma is a huge part of my life right now, even I am rounding up a MA's friend club (one kenpo professor, one kenpo karate and taijutsu profesor,one lima lama and kendo profesor and myself). So I want to find what's missing and want to learn a new martial art and aikido is very high on my list.

I think aikido can be good, I mean is so diferente to what I am get used too, as long as I know aikido uses the force of the bad guy to redirictioned this force back to him, also uses take downs,trows,locks,pins etc.

I need a change, something that refreshes me, that keep me going, I know two dojos available, one is s nice dojo that's run by a person I know who is dee pinside aikido, the problem here is the schedule, the classes are too late at night. The other dojo is a little one with very few students, the sensei is in direct line with sensei Yukata Kurita the classes are not too late, the problem here is in this dojo it has not grown up men like myself, just 4 or 5 youngsters.

So a desicion need to be taken.

Manny


----------



## bluewaveschool (Nov 2, 2010)

I have 2 adults, a few teens and about 12 kids.  Mixed class is no big deal, it's about the quality of the instruction being given.  The guy might love to have an adult to demo on too, maybe cut you a deal on training fee.


----------



## harlan (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd opt for trying the kids class.

a. All beginners start the same place...rolling, rolling, rolling! 
b. Unless one of the youngsters is anywhere near your height, you'll probably get to work with the sensei for partner drills.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2010)

Just go for it Manny and enjoy.


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, I agree with Harlan.  Choose the smaller class because you'll be working with the teacher the vast majority of the time and that will speed your progression.

I would ask you to be careful though.  If you are inflexible and have health issues, aikido is no panacea martial art either.  Just the regular ukemi takes a toll out of you, and there's other aspects like shikko training which are tough on the knees too.


----------



## Manny (Nov 3, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Yes, I agree with Harlan. Choose the smaller class because you'll be working with the teacher the vast majority of the time and that will speed your progression.
> 
> I would ask you to be careful though. If you are inflexible and have health issues, aikido is no panacea martial art either. Just the regular ukemi takes a toll out of you, and there's other aspects like shikko training which are tough on the knees too.


 
As usual thank you! Yes the aikido is not the panacea but my understanding is the following. In tkd because it's a kicking MA always one foot is in the air and the other on the floor,this leaves me with all my weight in one foot and ad torke in each kick,my foot swore and hurts.I think in Aikido where both feet are on the ground my weight is distributed and this can be benefical.

I need something fresh and aikido looks great don't you think?

Offcurse I have to be easy on the rolls and falls.

Manny


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 3, 2010)

Manny said:


> As usual thank you! Yes the aikido is not the panacea but my understanding is the following. In tkd because it's a kicking MA always one foot is in the air and the other on the floor,this leaves me with all my weight in one foot and ad torke in each kick,my foot swore and hurts.I think in Aikido where both feet are on the ground my weight is distributed and this can be benefical.
> 
> I need something fresh and aikido looks great don't you think?
> 
> ...



My thought is that any martial art will hurt if you have plantar fascitis.  Shikko walking will hurt because you push off the ground with your feet even though the knees seem to be the main focal point in this exercise.  Happo undo will hurt because you ARE moving even if the emphasis is on the hara.  One of the main themes in aikido is trying to establish a connection with the ground using the feet and this means _gripping _with the feet.

I am not trying to rain on your parade.  I think aikido is a great martial art, but you should approach this with awareness.  Aikido is as physically demanding as any other system if we want to be the very best we can be.  Injuries happen and we should leave the dojo hurting in a good way if our training was any good.


----------



## Manny (Nov 9, 2010)

Aikido next year. These days some kind bussy with my work and the tae kwon do clases but think starting on January 2011 it's good. I would atend the small dojo as you advise me.

Manny


----------

